#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مبعوث امريكي يشارك في محادثات جنيف مع ايران

## رويتر

مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية ويليام بيرنز يشارك لاول مرة في المحادثات حول البرنامج النووي الإيراني في جنيف يوم السبت المقبل.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------

